# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Hearing whispers?

## compulsive

Anyone else hear whispers at times. Like someone whispering is way too loud for whispering? It comes out as loud enough to hear, but jumbled. Wondering if anxiety can mess with your auditory processing ability, (jumble up sounds)?

----------


## merc

In my Mom's house there is a room actually the laundry room/shower/pantry-storage where really weird stuff happens. Personally, I've had shampoo and my glasses thrown at me while in the shower. My sister has a few similar stories. Sometimes household items that disappear for a while reappear in this room. It is one of the reasons why I don't even have any doubts; ghosts do exist. I sometimes hear muffled sounds in this room, as well.

Anyway you can have auditory hallucinations such as when you've have too much aspirin and get a buzzing sound or when you are really sick with a fever and hear something weird. If you are on any medicines you might want to look at it's side effects.  Sometimes when you are away from all sounds liked shipwrecked on a island you will get auditory hallucinations. Also I have a friend with schizophrenia and if he's not on his meds.; he hears voices the rest of us don't.

----------


## WintersTale

Other than tinnitus, no. But I don't doubt ghosts exist.

----------


## The Wanderer

It's happened to me once or twice.  I've heard a whisper, and I thought one of my family said something, but they actually didn't

----------


## compulsive

> In my Mom's house there is a room actually the laundry room/shower/pantry-storage where really weird stuff happens. Personally, I've had shampoo and my glasses thrown at me while in the shower. My sister has a few similar stories. Sometimes household items that disappear for a while reappear in this room. It is one of the reasons why I don't even have any doubts; ghosts do exist. I sometimes hear muffled sounds in this room, as well.
> 
> Anyway you can have auditory hallucinations such as when you've have too much aspirin and get a buzzing sound or when you are really sick with a fever and hear something weird. If you are on any medicines you might want to look at it's side effects.  Sometimes when you are away from all sounds liked shipwrecked on a island you will get auditory hallucinations. Also I have a friend with schizophrenia and if he's not on his meds.; he hears voices the rest of us don't.



Well its not a ghost because it doesn't sound like one at all (not that I have heard one) but If I were to estimate what one would sound like its far off. A ghost would not suddenly appear for no reason. Also I haven't heard any hallucinations of  more than 2 audible words. Except when im half asleep. Then Its at most a sentence. 

The one thing I can think of is recently my OCD has moved on to obsessing about hallucinations. Its hard to say what is a real symptom because I'm a hypochondriac.

----------


## Antidote

When under extreme stress, even people who have no history of psychosis can sometimes hear things. Once when I was having some kind of extended anxiety / panic episode I heard fragments of voices. Hasn't happened again since (this was years ago). Maybe I'll go psychotic one day though...  :shrug: 

I don't believe in ghosts.

----------


## Sagan

I hear voices in white noise. White noise like, computer fan, shower, space heater. Most of the time it is unintelligible mumbling. But It is always a female and a male in conversation. Like hearing someone in another room talking.

----------


## Otherside

I've heard it before, people calling my name as if it's a whisper. Only nobody does. A lot of people do on the occasion apparently, and that's as close to psychosis as anyone can get.

I think the genereal thing about schizophrenia and psychosis like this is that you can't tell the difference between whether it's real or not. If you're really hearing them, it's as if someone is actually talking to you, and it's horrible (I don't have schizophrenia, btw, the time I did hear voices, well...not going into it, but it wasn't a good momment.)

----------


## compulsive

> When under extreme stress, even people who have no history of psychosis can sometimes hear things. Once when I was having some kind of extended anxiety / panic episode I heard fragments of voices. Hasn't happened again since (this was years ago). Maybe I'll go psychotic one day though... 
> 
> I don't believe in ghosts.




I can relate to that..

----------


## compulsive

> I've heard it before, people calling my name as if it's a whisper. Only nobody does. A lot of people do on the occasion apparently, and that's as close to psychosis as anyone can get.
> 
> I think the genereal thing about schizophrenia and psychosis like this is that you can't tell the difference between whether it's real or not. If you're really hearing them, it's as if someone is actually talking to you, and it's horrible (I don't have schizophrenia, btw, the time I did hear voices, well...not going into it, but it wasn't a good momment.)




Actually I hear people call my name idk say at least once a week. Although its because I cannot interpret sounds well + anxiety, I think. That might also explain some of my auditory hallucinations.

I think I hear people whispering at times. It sounds more echoy that normal though.

----------


## compulsive

Lately with the night time hallucinations ive had them say something to me. A few times when I had been OCDing over things it has told me to "shut up" or has blocked out my thoughts. Just like in a movie where you are watching a scene and it goes blank..

Also this morning in bed , I was daydreaming with eyes closed. In my daydream I said " anyone who loses control should go to h". But I never thought that.

Other times they have been random. Once it said a name and I cant remember the rest of the sentence. 

Are these hallucinations my inner thoughts or are they jumbled memories replaying?

----------


## meeps

Hearing words, sentences or phrases while half asleep or dozing of is common, they're called hypnagogic hallucinations. You've mentioned it happening at night time and while in bed/dozing off, so this might explain some of it?

----------


## compulsive

> Hearing words, sentences or phrases while half asleep or dozing of is common, they're called hypnagogic hallucinations. You've mentioned it happening at night time and while in bed/dozing off, so this might explain some of it?



Yes. Its a bit strange though. Its not exactly the same as a dream, in terms of context. A lot of the words that come out are jumbled and rather irrelevant to what im thinking. Its also in a different voice too.

Some I recognize as things I have said or heard others say. I think perhaps I am hearing my brain converting short term memory into long term?

----------


## ConnorOllis

I get this quite alot.
Every time i get into bed and start to doze off i will hear voices in my head. But i can't quite tell what they are saying.

----------


## Chantellabella

I've heard people speaking my entire life, but that's the PTSD and alters. They do sound very clear though. The brain will do amazing things under stressful conditions.

----------


## Misssy

I hear voices when I try to go to sleep on occasion it is really weird but I don't hear it during the day.

----------


## BladeBiersack

That's happened to me once. I was in my room and heard what seemed like a 'witch laugh'...It freaked me out...I wouldn't go back into that room for awhile and my mom thought It was because I hadn't slept, but I hardly sleep anyway. That's the only time that's ever happened. So far, anyway. But I'm always paranoid whenever I hear the slightest sound. 


-Blade Biersack

----------


## Chloe

It could just be the lack of sleep catching up on you possibly even a virus or flu. It could have been just those things just relax and don't stress yourself over anything too quickly

----------


## acristacat

> Hearing words, sentences or phrases while half asleep or dozing of is common, they're called hypnagogic hallucinations. You've mentioned it happening at night time and while in bed/dozing off, so this might explain some of it?



 I was also going to make mention of this, but I didn't know the technical term for it (hypangogic hallucination).  I have these types of hallucinations every blue moon, when awaking from a dream for example.

I used to fear going schizophrenic and, interestingly enough, when I started on SSRI's/SNRI's that fear completely disappeared, as did other fears involving ghosts, the night and sleep.  It's really the one thing that I know SSRI's did correct.  Weird.  I know people used to tell me to stop fearing being schizophrenic otherwise I'd obsess myself into actually losing it, ha...

I think what your "whispers" are a result of is really dependent on when they occur and what they say.  If it's just a word here or there, or like your name, that's probably nothing, if it's full blown sentences going over and over though...then this could be something.  

I took a training on "hearing voices" for those with psychosis and I had to wear headphones and experience, well, hearing voices.  There was sometimes fully audible "voices" talking, but sometimes it was just a lot of whispering/humming/moaning etc. 

Btw, nice Natasha Khan pic Meeps  ::):

----------


## CharlesBukowski

I've been diagnosed as schizophrenic among other things back in my teens and been having regular hallucinations since age 4.

Anyways, I often hear whispers and more often than not it starts off sounding like a just a few voices whispering too quietly to make out. Then it gets gradually louder and louder with more voices being added until it starts to sound like I am in a large echo-prone building with hundreds of people whispering as loud as they possibly can.

Used to be a bit scary as a kid but I've gotten used to it. I've been on a lot of meds and most do no good and the ones that did help some were not worth the side effects so I eventually gave up on meds. Is often triggered by extreme quiet, which also tends to create an annoying ringing noise sometimes. Both of these noises I can usually make lessen then quit by adding audio to the environment like tv, radio, ect and then sort of focusing on that.

In my experience senses (specially vision and hearing) are more prone to hallucinating the less data they are receiving from the real world. So more likely to see things in a dark room, and these visual hallucinations can often be overidden merely by adding light. I have hallucinated in bright/noisy settings but this is pretty rare unless I am creating the hallucination on purpose, and even then controlled hallucinations are more vivid/easier to manifest when there is less realworld sensory input.

Sorry for the rambling necropost.

----------

